# Springboard Wanted !



## reachtreeservi (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone out there have a source , preferably online , where you can purchase a logging springboard or the metal tip to make your own ?


----------



## Gologit (Mar 20, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> Anyone out there have a source , preferably online , where you can purchase a logging springboard or the metal tip to make your own ?



There was a thread on this awhile back. Try the search function?


----------



## reachtreeservi (Mar 20, 2008)

Tried the search before I posted .

Here's what came up for springboard.....
It gets worse after the 1st page

It's a Pacific Northwest thing... you wouldn't understand! 
2 Large Tree Removals 
What is the Killer Tree? 
pictures of log loads then and now 
springboard notch 
Why In Spanish? 
Art Martin: Will the Real Logger Please Stand Up 
Big doug fir leaner needs to come down 
Tree Jack or not? 
Little stump job for ya..submit bids... 
Cutters Beware! Scawy Stump. 
First Bore Cut 
Short bar-long bar, whats up? 
The Case for Full Wraps and Long Bars, Pt.II 
Pole saw question 
How to properly use wedges...
Stihl gives away custom chopper to Ohio resident 
Timber Sports not a sport? 
Stihl Timber Sports is coming 
Earth Day 
Face-cut question? 
board certified master 


A source isn't in there.

I could still use a little help....


----------



## redprospector (Mar 20, 2008)

Google Carson Bosworth. I think he sells them.

Andy


----------



## reachtreeservi (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks RED !


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Mar 21, 2008)

Try tuatahiaxes.com they have all that neat stuff.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks Champ !


----------



## Burvol (Mar 21, 2008)

Get some photos and make one, they are very simple


----------



## Gologit (Mar 21, 2008)

Burvol said:


> Get some photos and make one, they are very simple



Also, the ones used for competition are quite a bit different from the ones used for falling.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Mar 21, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Also, the ones used for competition are quite a bit different from the ones used for falling.



Good point, I didnt think of it. Sometimes if you need something made they'll do it no problem- at least thats what they say. So they may be able to make you one for falling, if they dont otherwise provide them. I dont allow myself on their website 'cause I'd buy one of everything they make. I own one of their saws- its really nice, I think of it as a friend its that good-wouldn't ever buy any other kind.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 21, 2008)

can anyone explain to me what makes them worth $140.00ea.:jawdrop: (soon to go up, due to weak dollar)


----------



## Gologit (Mar 21, 2008)

treejunkie13 said:


> can anyone explain to me what makes them worth $140.00ea.:jawdrop: (soon to go up, due to weak dollar)



Because if you need one nothing else will do. Beats the heck out of a step ladder, anyway.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Mar 21, 2008)

treejunkie13 said:


> can anyone explain to me what makes them worth $140.00ea.:jawdrop: (soon to go up, due to weak dollar)



Because, even with a data base like *AS* there appears to only 2 places you can buy one online.

I sure there are other places, and you could always make one, but..... I'm surprised they are , only 140.00

If I had something only one other person was selling, I'd charge you more.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 22, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> Because, even with a data base like *AS* there appears to only 2 places you can buy one online.
> 
> I sure there are other places, and you could always make one, but..... I'm surprised they are , only 140.00
> 
> If I had something only one other person was selling, I'd charge you more.



LOL...yup, supply and demand. Probably a dumb question but what are you going to do with a springboard? Work or competition?
If it's work we'll all get our "scary springboard stories" ready to go.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 22, 2008)

Gologit said:


> If it's work we'll all get our "scary springboard stories" ready to go.



Don't let anything hold that back. I love a good story.

Ian


----------



## reachtreeservi (Mar 22, 2008)

Gologit said:


> LOL...yup, supply and demand. Probably a dumb question but what are you going to do with a springboard? Work or competition?
> If it's work we'll all get our "scary springboard stories" ready to go.




I hate to admit it. Especially on here. But yes, I want one for work.
Once every couple of years I run into a situation where I could use one.

And when you need one, nothing else will do.

It's better to have one , than to need one and not have it. 



The thought of having to bail from one with my 660 running a 36 in. bar is more than enough to make one think pretty hard about using one.

I realize it's a specialized tool with a narrow application. But I still want one.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 22, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Don't let anything hold that back. I love a good story.
> 
> Ian



Everybody likes a good story. The only problem is that most of them are "I was really stupid but luck overcame stupidity and I got away with it" stories.

Stories for their own sake are just entertainment. Stories as object lessons are of way more value. And they're usually funnier, too.  Bob


----------



## slowp (Mar 22, 2008)

Everybody get out their flashlights, and hold them to your chins! Then the scary stories may begin.


----------



## olyman (Mar 22, 2008)

come on gologit--no stopping ya now!!!


----------



## raycarr (Mar 22, 2008)

where I come from, springboards are the planks you walk on, the boards stuck in the tree are called "drivers". And dang it all, I saw a used but nice set at a garage sale just this morning, guy wanted $80.00 for 6 drivers and 8 springboards. I'll try to catch him tomorrow, it is almost a good price, just for the lumber. There isn't much of a market for this stuff and a fair amount is just laying around.
The metal tip is just 1/4" steel, with a bit of a lip to bite into the wood, while there is a basic pattern, there are different styles. Fallers usually pick through piles of lumber to get the right boards, grain structure, lack of knots and all that.

Ray


----------

